# removing drywall from stud



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use a large chisel or a painters tool--and a hammer----just chisel it off---Mike---


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

gtw010, If you have alot to remove. Get the *Dremel Multi-Max Oscillating Kit*
This could be the best $89 you ever spent.:yes:
-Paul


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those multi tools are the handiest things---we dubbed mine " the super tool"

Comes out of the truck almost every day----


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It's my new favorite "go to" tool also. Haven't tried it in this application yet, but it could just be the answer to the annoying "glue on the stud" issue. A good stiff scraper or painters tool has been my method in the past....


----------



## mattroefer (Feb 2, 2011)

Cut out all your can, then tap the drywall until it comes off....It'll be messy, but it'll come off.


----------

